# Difc



## Sayeed (Aug 12, 2011)

Hello,
I am a wall street professional (BA/PM) in New York.
I am trying to locate anybody who works at DIFC or knows of how I can try to get employment there. I think its starting to shape up well now with Nasdaq Dubai starting and would like to make a move out ther. If any body has any information they can share it will be greatly appreciated.
Thank you,
Sayeed.


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

Sayeed said:


> Hello,
> I am a wall street professional (BA/PM) in New York.
> I am trying to locate anybody who works at DIFC or knows of how I can try to get employment there. I think its starting to shape up well now with Nasdaq Dubai starting and would like to make a move out ther. If any body has any information they can share it will be greatly appreciated.
> Thank you,
> Sayeed.


Hey I'm from New York as well. I'm sure you want to make a move out of there now since the economy has completely dropped. The market is so bad right now I don't blame you. There are lots of companies located in DIFC. You may want to do a google search and find companies you may be interested in and apply directly online. Good luck on your job hunt!


----------



## Sayeed (Aug 12, 2011)

saima1215 said:


> Hey I'm from New York as well. I'm sure you want to make a move out of there now since the economy has completely dropped. The market is so bad right now I don't blame you. There are lots of companies located in DIFC. You may want to do a google search and find companies you may be interested in and apply directly online. Good luck on your job hunt!


Thank you Saima, I have been doing just that, looked at Nasdaq and Bloomberg, did not see any job listings that fit my profile therefore I thought of speaking directly with HR over there and am looking for contacts.

The market here is very volatile but so far I am floating ok. hopefully this will pass too.


----------



## AliDifc (May 30, 2012)

You can try Spencer Stuart in the difc .... good recruiters


----------



## AliDifc (May 30, 2012)

you can also call or email difc authority .... I am sure even the difc website would have names of recruitment firms here


----------

